# Dogtown vs. The Dog Whisperer



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

The Dog Whisperer aired before Dogtown on Friday.
Episode was about a red zone pit bull (rescue dog) who attacked a few of Cesar's dogs while at the Center.
If you saw both, what are your thoughts ?
Which was more truthful accurate,and informative... in your opinion?

I did not care for Dogtown much at all. 
Cesar Millan's episode"Duelling Pit Bulls" was great.It dealt with the issue head-on and calmly,with no extra drama attatched.

So,ladies and gents, what do you have to say about these two shows?


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dogtown doesnt hold my interest that much. I like the story of it that Vick is a piece of shit and that they are giving those dogs a second chance and from what I have watched it seems like a good number of them will eventually be adoptable. But if I wanted to see dog fights for a few hours I would just walk a few blocks from my house bc they pop up constantly around here.

Caesar mosdef did his thing with those pit bulls in that episode, as always. And respect due to the owners too who decided to keep the dog and really make it work after Caesar offered a trade for one of his.

DOG WHISPERER ALL THE WAY!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Phoenix said:


> The Dog Whisperer aired before Dogtown on Friday.
> Episode was about a red zone pit bull (rescue dog) who attacked a few of Cesar's dogs while at the Center.
> If you saw both, what are your thoughts ?
> Which was more truthful accurate,and informative... in your opinion?
> ...


 Havent seen it yet, but I will shortly..


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Definitely gotta say Cesar


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

i was thinking the same thing i love Cesar and it dont hurt that he is sexy too i give him a 100% in my book


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I didn't finish watching the Dogtown special. I had looked forward to it all week, but IMO they were dragging it out into a two hour special when they could have easily made it one hour. I did watch the Dog Whisperer prior to, and it was interesting. I was shocked when that dog attacked Daddy though.

The one thing that bothered me was that Caesar is hell bent on making every dog get along. When you are talking about pit bulls however it's just not always going to be possible. This dog needed to be either in a one dog home w/ people who were prepared to care for her, or in a home where they were able to use the crate and rotate method (which was not even mentioned as an option on the DW show).


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The only Issue I haad with that episode we are speaking of with ceaser milan is the dog trinity was clearly severe DA ... In a situation like that you cannot FORCE a dog to get along with other dogs which is what it seemed like he was trying to do. That dog should have been placed with someone who knew what they were doing and could handle a DA dog. Sometimes you just have to seperate them and that's just the way it goes. I would never trust that dog trinity with any other dog period. From what I saw she attacked numerous times unprovoked in that episode and it was obvious she did not get along with other dogs. If it were me I would have placed her in a single dog home. JMO Or with someone who could keep her away from other dogs a responsible person who knew how to handle the breed


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah... Can't agree with Ceasar on any level. Didn't catch dog town.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I watched both and I would have to say Cesar won in my book. I was more interested in seeing how the Vick dogs are doing and how they planed on placing them if they were going to. The dog Whisper I did not know at first what the episode was called and when I started to watch it I was glued to it the whole time. I don't know If I would have kept a dog like Trinity to me she is unreliable and I would never know what or who could set her off, even after Cesar made the offer to swap dogs I still think I would of put her down for safety.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

that's a no brainer.... Caesar definately


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't get to see either show. *pouts*


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

dog town only made me frustrated i found so manny things wrong with how those people do things even some of what they think about the breed is wrong

example in the begening the narrator stated that pitbulls were indeed bred to fight but were bred to be independant and just not a people dog later on though they said pitbulls are so loyal they do anyhing to please people so i am confused as to where they stand also i have been job shadowing a trainer for a few months ago from what i get out my trainer they handle da dogs the wrong way. 

i do appreciate what they are doing but i could say if caeser would set them straight on how to handle things although i dont fully agree with his ways i do give him props for knowing his dog psychology and that show could take a few good pointers from him.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> I watched both and I would have to say Cesar won in my book. I was more interested in seeing how the Vick dogs are doing and how they planed on placing them if they were going to. The dog Whisper I did not know at first what the episode was called and when I started to watch it I was glued to it the whole time. I don't know If I would have kept a dog like Trinity to me she is unreliable and I would never know what or who could set her off, even after Cesar made the offer to swap dogs I still think I would of put her down for safety.


She wasn't HA, just DA. If you think every dog that has DA issues needs to be put down then I am afraid you've chosen the wrong breed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Carriana said:


> She wasn't HA, just DA. If you think every dog that has DA issues needs to be put down then I am afraid you've chosen the wrong breed.


Preach C I could not have said it any better .. Trinity was a great dog she was just with the worng owner's in the wrong enviorment it takes a certain owner to handle a dog like trinity who can respect the breed for what it's purpose was originally intended by accepting the dog for it's DA and working to keep the dog and other dogs around her safe this is something any pitbull owner MUST accept before taking on the breed these dog's at any time or point may become so da that it will be necassary to sperate it's just not acceptable to put this breed down for da this should be expected of the breed and delt with responsibly. :goodpost:


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Caesar does put "some" dogs, including his own, into bad situations sometimes. Trinity would not have gone near any other dogs in my book...DA and that is it. He does tend to think all dogs can be "trained" to get along with each other and that is just not viable in some instances...otherwise, he does some great work. The other problem is the show might make some watchers think it will take 30 minutes to correct a dogs' behavior. He needs to stress that it is a lifelong work in progress.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I liked ceasar better. I agree that they did drag that special on dogtown out. My house looks like the one the couple had. One crate on each side of the bed with separate outs ande feedings. I didn'y think there was really any thing wrong with doing it that way. As for walking Trinity on a lead they could teach her better manners on it. That does work better than thinking you could change a DA dog.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i saw both and i too think you can't get better than the dog whisper. i thought both shows had postive things to say about pitbulls and to show thier not bad dogs..just bad owners..but i have to stay with my boy ceasar. he always gives good info. i like the way he becomes the dog and u get to see what he is watching for and why.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Carriana said:


> The one thing that bothered me was that Caesar is hell bent on making every dog get along. When you are talking about pit bulls however it's just not always going to be possible. This dog needed to be either in a one dog home w/ people who were prepared to care for her, or in a home where they were able to use the crate and rotate method (which was not even mentioned as an option on the DW show).


That guy has rehabilitated fighting dogs with extreme DA though. Every case is unique, yes but his show is about rehabilitation.. Crate and rotate is avoiding the problem, I'm sorry and don't get me wrong, I have an extremely DA dog and when I don't have time to watch over her I practice Crate and rotate religiously. But, after extended periods of just crating and relying on that without working on the DA, she's more fixated and agressive. Crating will get you through the week, for sure, and if you're content to have a DA dog ,then fine, but unless you work at socialization and agression management there won't ever be an improvement IMHO.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

GNARLYBLUE You are right most people want to rotate and avoid the problems but ceaser address's it and has proven it can be done....i can't see how people are saying that trinity needs to be in a house by herself with only humans when he just showed and proved that with the proper exercise disipline and affection she was rehabiliated and can be around other dogs and no she can't be left alone with other dogs but neither can or should any AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER without there human pack leader


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i agree, it's always up the pack leader to know where and what your pack is doing and always doing your best to stay on top of it. i love what ceasar is doing for not only pits but for all dogs..he shows that no matter how far gone you think a dog is..there is always a second chance. just some people are 'born' pack leaders (my hubbie) some of us have to learn (me!) but once you learn how to be in charge it's a very impowering thing. THANK YOU DW!!


----------

